# Eating 'banned' pregnancy foods following delivery (if breastfeeding)



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello

Apologies for the rather trivial question but I would appreciate your advice... 

I am due to have a planned C section at just over 38 weeks as I had a traumatic emergency delivery first time round, and am planning to breastfeed for the first six months. I was wondering what the current advice is with regard to eating foods that are banned in pregnancy once the baby has been delivered - I know that alcohol will remain a general no-no, as will peanuts due to the risk of allergies, but what about 'banned' foods such as pate, brie, smoked salmon, parma ham, goats/feta cheese, chocolate mousse etc, or the 'limited' ones like salmon and tuna? Am I best to still avoid/limit these during breastfeeding or do they only really pose a risk to the baby during pregnancy?

I know I should know all this, having done it once before - but it was so long ago that I had DS that I really can't remember what I did first time round!

Many thanks in advance for your help,

Amber


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You are fine to have those, as you say, you need to avoid nuts (in large amounts) and alcohol and caffeine to a certain extent.  Some babies aren't keen on breastmilk if you have had some chillis or garlic or citrus fruits, but it's trial and error, so yours might be ok with them!

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you x


----------

